# Overclocking N00b



## Teh_Meck (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay, heres my computer specs. In the guide, you said to post them, so i am.
Im just wondering how much increase i could possibly achieve with my current setup.

Power Supply:
Cooler Master RS-460-PMSR-A3

RAM:
Buffalo Select D2U800C-2G/BJ
PC2-6400U-555 2Rx8 DDR2 SDRAM
2GB 800MHz CL5 NonECC Unbuffered

CPU:
INTEL core 2 duo
(note: the person at my local electronics store said that i would be able to reach a 3.60GHz clock with my cooling tower safely)
E4600 @2.40 GHz

MOTHERBOARD
ASUS P5GC-MX/1333

Graphics Card:
Sapphire HD2600 PRO 512MB DDR2 PCI-E DUAL DVI-I/TVO

DVD Drive:
Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-212DBK

Hard Drives
Hitachi Deskstar HDS728080PLAT20
IDE 7200RPM 82.3GB

Maxtor 4D080H4 80GB

PCI Cards

Sound Blaster Live CT4780
(Currently un-operational)

FireWire Card IEEE 1394 FW323 90128 REV 

Fans/Cooling:
OCZ Vindicator cooling tower
one Cooler Master 3 1/2 inch fan behind the cooling tower blowing out of the case
one OCZ 5 inch fan on my cooling tower blowing onto the cooling unit and towards the back of the case

Temp 
(unused for 20mins) 28 Degrees Celsius (both cores)
Working\Loaded Core 1-35-40 Degrees Core 2-30-35 Degrees
Opening Snagit 9, playing song with WMP, Running Defrag on C, Running Firefox

anyways, im going to read the one guide that is in the OCing introductory thread. (the second link appears to not work)


----------



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

I clocked my Core 2 Duo (it's an E7300 though) to 3.2 Ghz no problem in BIOS. Your BIOS won't be the same as mine, though, so I can't really help you. All I know is that you should get CPU-z and Orthos, and then get CoreTemp. Then get ATI Tool to test for artifacts for your GPU and then get Furmark to stress test the OC. I'll give you links to download all of them. Note that they have been rared, so you'll need something like WinZip or WinRAR to unrar them:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/totmwmwnmyl/OC Tools.rar
You'll need to use something to OC your GPU. I use EVGA Precision, but your card is ATI. Probably not compatible?
In any case, you can use RivaTuner. Just Google search a RivaTuner download link, you'll be able to find it really fast. Latest version should be 2.24. 

For CPU:
You'll go into your BIOS and look for options that have to do with your CPU. Then you'll need to switch an option to manual and enter a value. Depending on what your mulitplier is (I suggest 9.5), that'll change what you'll need to change your FSB to be. If your multi is 9.5, then you can change your FSB to 337 to get it up to 3.2Ghz. That's what I went with. Then you'll go back into your system, and check CPU-z, CoreTemp, and Orthos. Check CPU-z to make sure that it's running at 3.2Ghz. Seeing as it won't be on full load, you'll have to wait a couple seconds for it to fluctuate. It should flash 3220Mhz or something like that. If it does, you're all good. You can also check your system properties in Windows. It should say 3Ghz (mine is at 3.2 and it says 3). Run Orthos for a little while (if you're good with 3.2, then you can just let it run for a couple hours. Although I let it go for 9 tests and it passed all 9 no problem). When you open Orthos (make sure that CoreTemp and CPU-z are open and visible!) hit start. Let the test run, and check results when it's done.
Make sure it passed, repeat steps as necessary to reach desired OC.
Depending on your CPU cooler, you can get a higher OC or you might even need to go lower. Aftermarket cooler or stock? With those temps, I'd imagine it's aftermarket.

For GPU:
You'll need to figure out how to configure RivaTuner or something that works similarly. Read some instructions threads, find an ATI equivalent to EVGA Precision, or SOMETHING. Just make sure you understand basic functions. You can find a good OC guide from RivaTuner here:
http://www.guru3d.com/article/rivatuner-20-fan-speed--overclock-guide/
They are the guys that make RivaTuner (if I'm not mistaken) so they know all the in's and out's. 
Then, you'll need to tweak your clocks just right. What you'll wanna do is slide the main clock (hooked to the shader clock still) up in increments of 5-10Mhz. Then, apply it and then see if your system crashes. If it doesn't, keep going up till your temps start increasing rapidly (keep GPU-z open for this). When your system becomes unstable (it crashes) unhook your shader clock and slide it up in increments of 5-10Mhz. Then repeat for the Memory. Memory doesn't offer much improvement when you OC, but you should still try to max it out. I suggest OCing till your temps reach around 60C idle. Under the Furmark stability test, your card will get super hot. Mine runs at 55C idle, but hits 77C when it's under stress in Furmark. (Results may vary). I suggest running at 100% fan while doing this, but it's up to you. Just don't set it to auto and keep it over 60%. 
Next you'll need to be running a couple programs.
ATI Tool
RivaTuner (or whatever you used to OC)
GPU-z is nice, but not required
Run ATI Tool. Test for Artifacts. If you don't get any for a good 15 minutes, congrats. Your OC is good with artifacts. Now we need to stability test it. Close ATI Tool but keep the others open. Next, open Furmark. 
In 'Run Mode' set it to Stability Test and check the Xtreme Burning Mode box. Check Log GPU Temperature if you want. 
In Window Params, you can run in either fullscreen or windowed. I run in windowed just because if you deselect Furmark while in fullscreen, the run stops. This lets you tweak your clock while running the test.
Set the resolution to whatever you want. I suggest the resolution you run your games at. I use 1440x900. 
Then hit Go!
Watch till your temps level out for about 15 minutes. Little bumps and stuff are fine, but huge jumps (anything over 5) mean either increase fan or decrease clock. Keep running the stability test till you get a good temp. Try for nothing over 80C. That's a bit dangerous 
After it passes the stability test, run a game for a couple hours. I suggest an RTS, just because those are really video intensive (especially Supreme Commander). But, you can run any game you want. Monitor temps on your CPU and GPU, and if they stay stable for a couple hours, you're all set. 

If you get an aftermarket cooler for your GPU, you can really OC. I got my 9800GT to 700/1780/960 with 100% fan, and it doesn't hit over 70C (even though it hit 77C in the stability test. It just really stresses your GPU). 

Post your clocks - before and after. Temps - before and after, both CPU and GPU, and then your case temps (if you can).


----------



## Teh_Meck (Jul 13, 2008)

*WOW!* thanks a lot! Im going to try this out. 
yes, it is an aftermarket... about 30$ at my local OTV store (haaha, only in saskatchewan!) Thats great becaue i alreaady have most of those programs...
Since pretty much only play RTS, i have a lot, and I was just wondering which one i should use?
-Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends
-Universe at War: Earth Assault
-Black and White 2
-Age of Mythology
-Red alert 2 (wishing it was 3...)
-Starcraft...duh
-Warcraft 3 W\expansion
I was also wondering ho to determine the speed in GHz from the FSB and the Multiplier...
Thanks SO much.


----------



## Teh_Meck (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, i have only one problem

here is what my BIOS has for advanced options.
under Advanced
CONFIGURE SYSTEM FREQUENCY / VOLTAGE
___
AI Overclocking [MANUAL]
CPU Frequency [220] (i set it there from 200)
DRAM Frequency [DDR2-440MHz] (the lowest it can go)

PCI Express Frequency [100] (like the guide said)
CPU Clock Spectrum [Disabled] (Havent touched)
PCIE Clock Spread Spectrum [Disabled] (havent touched)
Note - for the last two the only options are enabled or disabled, and no other options appear when i enable them.

I dont know where the FSB or multiplier are. 
However, after using said settings, i checked in my my computer - properties and found that my cpu was now at 2.64 GHz instead of at 2.4 
i think that this is a sccess!


----------



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

For your first reply...
I'd say to use the game that you listed which was the latest to come out. So that'd definitely not be StarCraft, 'cus that came out in the... 90's? Albeit, great game. But not good for testing an OC because you wouldn't really notice much improvements on it. 
Warcraft 3 and Universe at War are the two that I'd look at. 
To determine the speed in Ghz:
Let's say that your multiplier is 9.5 (like mine). You want to get your CPU to 3.2Ghz (which I did). You would divide 3200 by 9.5, or your desired OC by your multiplier. You'd get some number that when on forever, and if you rounded it up, you'd get 337. If you multiply 9.5 and 337, you'll get a little over 3200. That 3200 is in Mhz. 
Do you get it now? If not, I can clarify it a bit more for you.
Basically, it's your multi times the FSB, and your answer is in Mhz. There are 1000 Mhz in one Ghz. 

For your second reply...
Sounds like you managed to get it overclocked. My BIOS are not the same as yours, so I can't really walk you through on how to do it because mine is a bit different (I don't have an advanced section, but I do have an M.I.T or whatever tab where I tweak settings like what you have). Usually you'd go into the advanced section and edit the stuff in there. 
Sounds like your multi is 12 if I did my math right...


----------



## Teh_Meck (Jul 13, 2008)

so i found out that my FSB is 800 but there is no way to change it.
When i go anywhere over 220, however, my system wont boot.
i know that im supposed to increase the cpu voltage, but i cant find an option for that.
Also theres an option called "CPU Ratio Adjustment" and it says that it "sets the ratio between CPU Core Clock and the FSB Frequency"
I believe that this might be the multiplier as it is set to 12...


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Correct, 12 is your multiplier. The CPU Frequency that you changed from 200 to 220 is your bus speed. The fsb is the bus speed times 4, referred to as quad pumped. So, your front side bus is at 880Mhz. when the bus is at 220. And the bus times the multiplier is your speed, 220 x 12 = 2600Mhz. You shouldn't have to change your vcore (cpu voltage) with only a 20Mhz overclock. Auto should handle it for a lot more than that. Your power supply is rather weak, overclocking increases the demand for power, and depending on how much of an OC, it can be a very large increase. 

When stress testing, use something like orthos or prime95, they will run your cpu at 100%. Watch your temps as you do so, if they get much over 60C. then stop the test. Take digital pictures of all the bios settings on the jumperfree settings page. You'll have to scroll down to get the entries towards the bottom. Attach them to your next post and I'll take a look and see if anything stands out. You should be able to go a lot more that 20Mhz. 
Not sure if I have any notes from overclocking an E4600, but may have some lying around, will look in a couple places for them.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

also give us all your screen shots from cpu-z tabs


----------

